

No, Michael Lewis, the US Equities Market Is Not Rigged - reverend_gonzo
http://tabbforum.com/opinions/no-michael-lewis-the-us-equities-market-is-not-rigged

======
cjbenedikt
[http://www.nanex.net/aqck2/4599.html](http://www.nanex.net/aqck2/4599.html)

